

Theoritcal Evidence that Reality could be The Matrix - jervisfm
http://mag.digitalpc.co.uk/Olive/ODE/physicsworld/LandingPage/LandingPage.aspx?href=UEhZU1dvZGUvMjAxMC8wNi8wMQ..&pageno=MzY.&entity=QXIwMzYwMA..&view=ZW50aXR5

======
typophile
Code Blue. Code Blue.

Dr Bringhurst please report to operating theater number one. Robert Bringhurst
to theater one.

Bringhurst: I need 16px of font STAT!

Anesthetist: His negative space is too low.

Bringhurst: Give him 20 em's of margin goddamnit.

[ flatline ]

Nurse: Dr, you're losing him.

Bringhurst: Padding. CLEAR!

[ shock ]

~~~
typophile
Ok, no one's too interested but it's actually a cool article.

tl;dr:

James Gates is playing around with geometric representations of physics
equations because they can be shown to have some predictive power. Playing
with a geometric structure he calls "adinkras" he discovers Hamming codes
hidden inside geometry the describing physics.

The conclusion is either we live in the matrix (Bam!) or CompSci has
applications in understanding the universe.

~~~
bradleyland
This might strike you as crazy, but please hear me out. Humans are adept at
creating systems to describe natural phenomenon. We're also adept at adopting
aspects of those systems as tools to further our development. We do this on a
conscious and sub-conscious level.

It wouldn't be, at all, surprising to find something like Hamming codes inside
the geometry describing physics. Physics is not alone; DNA also contains some
type of error correction.

Then you have to take a step further back and realize that mathematics is just
a system of description for our world. That's probably the sloppiest use of
the word "just" you'll use today, but there's an important underlying point.

It's a "chicken or the egg" question. Did our tendencies as humans to
understand and describe systems give rise to our own mathematical models, or
are the mathematical models some greater basis of our reality?

The conversation very quickly becomes metaphysical, moving more in to
philosophy and theology than mathematics and physics.

------
WalterSear
By definition, if it's theoritcal, it's not evadince.

